# Best Plastic Restorer on the market!



## peepop (Aug 26, 2005)

You guys gotta pick up Mothers' Back-To-Black Plastic restorer. Turned my 16 year old grey to a brand new black. With Picture proof goodness: 
Before:

After:

Suddenly it doesnt look like 16 year old mexican crap anymore


----------



## A2Rags (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: Best Plastic Restorer on the market! (peepop)*

I prefer Kiwi leather dye


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Jun 25, 2003)

it works alright...there are MUCH better products out there. the problem with back-to-black is it washes off and fades very fast. kiwi dye works excellent as does forever black and duplicolor trim restorer. these products actually re-dye the part and it lasts for months rather than days.
your car looks great just expect to reapply frequently.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (ghost_rider_x)*

I agree, back to black is great only until it rains, use the other stuff theyre telling u


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (TRUEBELIEVER)*

yep... dyes work well, or if you take a bit of prep time the newer plastic paints work really well too!


----------



## 92-8valver (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (TRUEBELIEVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRUEBELIEVER* »_I agree, back to black is great only until it rains, use the other stuff theyre telling u

back to black doesn't last long, not even a week between washes in dry weather, stuff sticks to it, after you stop using it becuase you go through it so fast it leaves a terrible residue behind(atleast on my trims), and if it rains it runs right off.
personally i'd use sem texture black, prep it do it once and for get about doing it again and again and again.


----------



## TurboniumHillfolk (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (92-8valver)*

griots garage has a bumper and trim restorer that i by,not at!!!made the black trim on my a2 look like new,and has been looking good for about a year


----------



## redled_ (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: (TurboniumHillfolk)*

I like the wet look of back to black, but go through it way too fast. I use goodyear tire spray now. For half the price you get 5x as much. It washes off as well, but at least you don't end up spending a fortune on it.


----------



## TurboniumHillfolk (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (redled_)*

use the griots stuff,then use the back to black as maintenance,after washing,etc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Jun 25, 2003)

i just bought a kit made by bondo that works GREAT. i had some severly dull trim on my corrado after 16 long years under the florida sun. 2 treatments brought it back to new. it even has a softer less brittle feel now. its a gel product that you apply with the supplied foam applicator. well worth 10 bucks. plan to do fender flares on my dads wrangler tomorrow.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Best Plastic Restorer on the market! (peepop)*

Anybody try using the "black trim" rattle can from a auto PAINT store? I saw it today and thought i'd ask before i buy


----------



## vwguy3 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Best Plastic Restorer on the market! (vwpoorboy)*

Would buffing it with some plastic compounds, or is the plastic faded under the grey color? If you took a knife and took a piece off, would it be black?
Thanks
Justind


----------



## mant (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Best Plastic Restorer on the market! (vwguy3)*

here's a good thread showing several different methods of trim restoration and how good they are over time:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2493675

_Quote, originally posted by *vwguy3* »_Would buffing it with some plastic compounds, or is the plastic faded under the grey color? If you took a knife and took a piece off, would it be black?
Thanks
Justind

i'm pretty sure the grey "fading" is just surface oxidation.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Best Plastic Restorer on the market! (peepop)*

I used SEM trim paint years ago- same color GTI- worked mnt.
I sold the car 8 months later, the kid who bought it drove it for year then sold it and it still looked nicey nice.


----------



## eurojolf (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Best Plastic Restorer on the market! (g60vwr)*

hey just be its mexican doesnt mean its crap.


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: Best Plastic Restorer on the market! (eurojolf)*

I was at Walgreens today, and they have Kiwi Leather Shoe Dye!!! The bottle was about the size of two of those small Hotel Shampoos you get for about $4? Does that seem right??


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

yes. the ones i have gotten are at walmart and there is a little foam applicator on the tip. works awesome


----------



## Audi_8890 (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, I've been having this problem too and might just try out the Kiwi Leather shoe dye.


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

Tried out the kiwi dye, and it works pretty well. Am I supposed to do anything after I apply the dye? I rub it around and stuff, but afterwards you can kind of tell that some sort of product was used. Also, my plastic was faded to hell, so it took a little effort to get enough dye on the plastic.
I DID however use some on my work shoes, and I always kick them around. I wonder how long they'll last now.....










_Modified by 959Lover at 10:48 PM 9-12-2006_


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

just leave it soak in. it once it dries and soaks in it is set. just make sure it doesnt get on the paint and dries, as it is a pain to get it off.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (littledevil34)*

believe it or not... try a heat gun. It works great to get the BLACK back to original.. You will need to apply the wet look stuff then.
I did my whole car with the heat gun and it's been about a year and it's still black.. I jsut appy some shiny stuff to it and it's good to go.


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (Big CADDY)*

Great tips especially when trying to sell the car or go to a show. I am planning to sell, but don't you people worry. I am getting another dub







. Just waiting for Ms. Right


----------



## Audi_8890 (Sep 11, 2006)

How long does the Kiwi stuff usually last?


----------



## screwedRado (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Best Plastic Restorer on the market! (peepop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peepop* »_
Suddenly it doesnt look like 16 year old mexican crap anymore









Ahh here we go with the comments http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

